# Power Of The WORD Of The SHABAD !



## Archived_Member16 (May 26, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Guru Amar Daas Ji in Raag Bhairao on Pannaa 1131 *

BYrau mhlw 3 ]
kil mih pRyq ijn@I rwmu n pCwqw sqjuig prm hMs bIcwrI ]
duAwpuir qRyqY mwxs vrqih ivrlY haumY mwrI ]1]
kil mih rwm nwim vifAweI ]
juig juig gurmuiK eyko jwqw ivxu nwvY mukiq n pweI ]1] rhwau ]
ihrdY nwmu lKY jnu swcw gurmuiK mMin vsweI ]
Awip qry sgly kul qwry ijnI rwm nwim ilv lweI ]2]
myrw pRBu hY gux kw dwqw Avgx sbid jlwey ]
ijn min visAw sy jn sohy ihrdY nwmu vswey ]3]
Gru dru mhlu siqgurU idKwieAw rMg isau rlIAw mwxY ]
jo ikCu khY su Blw kir mwnY nwnk nwmu vKwxY ]4]6]16]

bh*ai*ro mehal*aa* 3 ||
kal meh*i* pr*ae*th j*i*nh*ee* r*aa*m n pashh*aa*th*aa* sathaj*u*g param ha(n)s b*ee*ch*aa*r*ee* ||
dh*u**aa*p*u*r thr*ae*th*ai* m*aa*nas varatheh*i* v*i*ral*ai* ho*u*m*ai* m*aa*r*ee* ||1||
kal meh*i* r*aa*m n*aa*m vadd*i**aa**ee* ||
j*u*g j*u*g g*u*ram*u*kh e*ae*k*o* j*aa*th*aa* v*i*n n*aa*v*ai* m*u*kath n p*aa**ee* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
h*i*radh*ai* n*aa*m lakh*ai* jan s*aa*ch*aa* g*u*ram*u*kh ma(n)n vas*aa**ee* ||
*aa*p thar*ae* sagal*ae* k*u*l th*aa*r*ae* j*i*n*ee* r*aa*m n*aa*m l*i*v l*aa**ee* ||2||
m*ae*r*aa* prabh h*ai* g*u*n k*aa* dh*aa*th*aa* avagan sabadh jal*aa*e*ae* ||
j*i*n man vas*i**aa* s*ae* jan s*o*h*ae* h*i*radh*ai* n*aa*m vas*aa*e*ae* ||3||
ghar dhar mehal sath*i*g*u*r*oo* dh*i*kh*aa*e*i**aa* ra(n)g s*i*o ral*ee**aa* m*aa*n*ai* ||
j*o* k*i*shh keh*ai* s bhal*aa* kar m*aa*n*ai* n*aa*nak n*aa*m vakh*aa*n*ai* ||4||6||16||

_Bhairao, Third Mehla:_
_In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, those who do not realize the Lord are goblins. In the Golden Age of Sat Yuga, the supreme soul-swans contemplated the Lord._
_In the Silver Age of Dwaapur Yuga, and the Brass Age of Traytaa Yuga, mankind prevailed, but only a rare few subdued their egos. ||1||_
_In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, glorious greatness is obtained through the Lord's Name._
_In each and every age, the Gurmukhs know the One Lord; without the Name, liberation is not attained. ||1||Pause||_
_The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is revealed in the heart of the True Lord's humble servant. It dwells in the mind of the Gurmukh._
_*Those who are lovingly focused on the Lord's Name save themselves; they save all their ancestors as well. ||2||*_
_*My Lord God is the Giver of virtue. The Word of the Shabad burns away all faults and demerits.*_
_Those whose minds are filled with the Naam are beautiful; they enshrine the Naam within their hearts. ||3||_
_The True Guru has revealed to me the Lord's Home and His Court, and the Mansion of His Presence. I joyfully enjoy His Love._
_Whatever He says, I accept as good; Nanak chants the Naam. ||4||6||16||_

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=4050&Format=2


----------



## hps (May 1, 2007)

Respected friend,

I am posting my doubts duly numbered.you may kindly like to answer.My questions may be poited.kindly forgive me for ignorance.

_"In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, glorious greatness is obtained through the Lord's Name.

_1. What is the Name of the lord.

_In each and every age, the Gurmukhs know the One Lord; without the Name, liberation is not attained. ||1||Pause||_

_The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is revealed in the heart of the True Lord's humble servant. It dwells in the mind of the Gurmukh._

2.Who would reveal the Name of the Lord.?Is it not 'waheguru' or 'om'

_*My Lord God is the Giver of virtue. The Word of the Shabad burns away all faults and demerits.*_


3.What is 'word of Shabd? How does it differ from "naam'?

_Those whose minds are filled with the Naam are beautiful; they enshrine the Naam within their hearts. ||3||_

4. How is one's mind/heart is filled with Naam? What is to be done for this.? 

_Whatever He says, I accept as good; Nanak chants the Naam. ||4||6||16||"_

5. Why should Nanak Sahib Chant HIS name? He is supposed to be the God for sikhs.

These are some of the doubts that have arisen and I have posted them for clarification in a very blunt and honest manner.Kindly do not mind my english.

Regards.
hps


----------



## kaur-1 (May 3, 2007)

Dear hps, 

This online book might help answer your questions. Sikhism Based on Gurbani - Home

As regards to your last question, Sikhs only believe in ONE GOD - EK ONGKAAR - SAT NAAM - KARTA PURKAH 

Please read Mool Mantar Ang 1 Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji.

Guru Nanak dev Ji *made a point in teaching "Ek Ongkaar" - ONE GOD* - and to abide by Gods Will. All 10 Guru patshashi are humility personified.


ਹੁਕਮਿ  ਰਜਾਈ  ਚਲਣਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਨਾਲਿ  ॥੧॥ 
Hukam rajā­ī cẖalṇā Nānak likẖi­ā nāl. ||1|| 
O Nanak, it is written that you shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will. ||1||


----------



## hps (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for such a nice and beautiful exposition of Naam.I am also grateful for the suggestion of reading online book.It is very kind of you that you have informed me that God is one.I have gone thru. the article of Mr. Cool.You may ,as well , go thru. the same.It is very lucid and help- ful.I shall trouble you after reading the online book suggested by your good self.
With warm regards.


----------

